# Redneck backyard Oasis



## Geffellz18 (May 30, 2020)

Wife’s been hounding me about wanting a pool, which I’ve been fighting for a few years now.
Well, she finally won when she showed me examples of those stock tank pools. Found one a few weeks ago at Tractor Supply on a pretty good sale.
Finally made the time this weekend to finish it up.
Not much, but waters cool and will be a good spot to just sit in and relax on those hot days. 
Gonna transition it to a hot tub in the fall/winter too!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 30, 2020)

Speechless


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2020)

?


----------



## Raylander (May 30, 2020)

I like it ??

How y’all gonna heat it in the fall/winter?


----------



## specialk (May 30, 2020)

Cant hide money....


----------



## fireman32 (May 30, 2020)

Dang, that’s nice.


----------



## antharper (May 31, 2020)

I like it also , great backyard relaxing area . Just turn that ugly grill cover around ?


----------



## oops1 (May 31, 2020)

specialk said:


> Cant hide money....



Must be nice


----------



## ilbcnu (May 31, 2020)

Good place to have a bourbon and a stick


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 31, 2020)

You have to do the wood fire system for the hot tub to complete the redneck journey


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 31, 2020)

specialk said:


> Cant hide money....



Awesome!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 1, 2020)

That will work!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 1, 2020)

Is that capable of keeping keeping bait alive for a week or so?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 2, 2020)

worleyburd86 said:


> How y’all gonna heat it in the fall/winter?



There’s multiple ways to do it when researched, with the more popular way being the wood fired method Long bow mentioned above. I would go that route, but the wifey is allergic to the smoke.
Most likely we will get a portable tankless water heater that runs on propane.
Still researching this however.



1eyefishing said:


> Is that capable of keeping keeping bait alive for a week or so?



I like your angle!
I don’t see why not, as long as you don’t add in the pool chemicals! The filter pump I have pushes 1500 gallons/minute so it should keep the water nice and oxygenated for the baitfish for awhile I’m sure.


----------



## dutchie49 (Jun 2, 2020)

I Like the grill cover


----------



## j_seph (Jun 2, 2020)

Even I could swim laps in that


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 2, 2020)

Need a box fan and a cooler! How you gonna listen to the race ? Jeeez


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jun 2, 2020)

That's purty.  Almost as nice as a cement pond!


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 2, 2020)

That is very cool!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Need a box fan and a cooler! How you gonna listen to the race ? Jeeez



Absolutely, need to add a wide screen on a couple cinder blocks to watch the race.


----------



## madsam (Jun 2, 2020)

you got a skeeter net for yours.


----------



## Josh B (Jun 2, 2020)

You got me wanting to do the hot tub. The wood fire is pretty simple and cool but I want some jets. Shouldn't be too hard


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 2, 2020)

Here’s the other side of the porch that we did awhile back.....was originally just bare and growing ground moss due to a lack of sun 90% of the time.

Adirondack’s and ottoman’s hand crafted by fellow member T-N-T!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 2, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Absolutely, need to add a wide screen on a couple cinder blocks to watch the race.



Lol, I actually want to put one above where the grille is sitting. The wife just gives me “the look” when I reference it.
I do have an extra tv wall mount that I could just put up there and move the tv on the weekends 
Hey, she got the “pool”.....I’m sure the misses will still be like


----------



## Josh B (Jun 2, 2020)

Yeah now that the receivers are cordless you can move your tv anywhere.


----------



## bany (Jun 3, 2020)

Someone just showed me that thing the other day. Pretty slick little setup!
And you showed me and nice little “patio” to put around it!??


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 3, 2020)

Put some of those skin eating feesh in there to keep your feets cleaned up!


----------



## bukhuntr (Jul 9, 2020)

Goes perfect with the grill cover....


----------



## BDD (Jul 31, 2020)

Looks great,  do you have a filter on it?  I made a wood heater for my pool that could put out boiling water. It could be 60 feet or more away.  Used a coil of 1/2 inch copper and  a 55 gal. Drum.  Put the drum up on bricks so you can build a fire under it spread out the copper enough to just fit in the drum hooked a garden hose to the pool pump and a hose to return the water to the pool.  What ever temp you keep the water in the drum will be your out out temp. Doesn't take much wood once you get it to temp.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 17, 2020)

How did you get the cast net to stay on the umbrella?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 18, 2020)

BDD said:


> Looks great,  do you have a filter on it?  I made a wood heater for my pool that could put out boiling water. It could be 60 feet or more away.  Used a coil of 1/2 inch copper and  a 55 gal. Drum.  Put the drum up on bricks so you can build a fire under it spread out the copper enough to just fit in the drum hooked a garden hose to the pool pump and a hose to return the water to the pool.  What ever temp you keep the water in the drum will be your out out temp. Doesn't take much wood once you get it to temp.



Yes, I have an Intex 1500gpm filter system. So far it’s been working great! Has a manual timer so it comes on automatically daily. Only issue I’ve had with it is when the power goes out, you have to reset it.
That’s a slick idea! I’ve seen similar during my research. I’d go a similar route to that, but the misses won’t go for it. She’s allergic to smoke and can sense it even when neighbors are burning in their yards!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 18, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> How did you get the cast net to stay on the umbrella?



Lol! I’z got my wayz!

It actually came with it. Has Velcro to attach the skeeter net to the umbrella. We got it more to keep the debry out of the water than anything else!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Mar 7, 2021)

1500 gallons per hour


----------



## Wifeshusband (Mar 7, 2021)

specialk said:


> Cant hide money....


I think they did. 
Tough getting the right amount from under the mattress.


----------



## Crakajak (Mar 8, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Absolutely, need to add a wide screen on a couple cinder blocks to watch the race.


TV on the truck tailgate with the sound coming from the truck radio is the way to fly .


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 8, 2021)

Raylander said:


> I like it ??
> 
> How y’all gonna heat it in the fall/winter?




REAL rednecks use cord wood for heat and pork and beans for the bubbles.


----------



## Raylander (Mar 8, 2021)

FootLongDawg said:


> REAL rednecks use cord wood for heat and pork and beans for the bubbles.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 8, 2021)

No bug zapper ????   WOW !!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 14, 2022)

Added some string lights to the redneck oasis patio!


----------



## Mauser (May 14, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> Added some string lights to the redneck oasis patio!
> View attachment 1151516View attachment 1151517


Yes sir! That’s us as well, cow trough and string lights


----------



## Spotlite (May 14, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Is that capable of keeping keeping bait alive for a week or so?


Yes. Put a small pool pump on it to keep the water circulated.  Just don’t put any pool chemicals in it!! I’ve kept catfish alive for over a week in a plastic tub similar.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 14, 2022)

I like it . Sure beats spending $75K on an in ground


----------



## 4HAND (May 14, 2022)

Buddy of mine did the same thing. Turned out nice.


----------



## redeli (May 17, 2022)

someone played a joke on you with them grill covers


----------



## RootConservative (May 17, 2022)

I had one a couple of years ago.  Hooked up pool pump, filter, and used pool chemicals.  After about, a year couldn't keep the frogs out of it and had 1000s of tadpoles.  Replaced it with the real thing.


----------

